# Midlands Car Care - Rolls Royce Phantom Drophead - Swissvax Crystal Rock!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We have been looking forward to this one for a while. This Phantom Drophead is owned by an existing customer of ours who wanted to get it rejuvenated after Winter looking its best for Summer (if it ever arrives), so we agreed on a full overhaul including a corrective detail on the paintwork, engine bay cleanse, protection on the fabric roof and full interior detail.

Some before shots - we were staggered by the sheer size of everything, it truly is a piece of art!


DSC08598 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08599 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08604 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nothing too serious upon initial inspection but the paintwork was looking rather flat and tired.

We began with the wheels, tyres and arches:


DSC08608 by RussZS, on Flickr

We started with a high pressure rinse to remove any loose dirt and brake dust:


DSC08614 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Imperial was used on the wheels to ensure they were cleansed in the safest way possible:


DSC08619 by RussZS, on Flickr

The new, smaller angled Wheel Woolie on the rear of the spokes:


DSC08631 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08634 by RussZS, on Flickr

Swissvax Wheel Brush was used on the faces:


DSC08621 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax's excellent Grime Out was used on the tyres to degrease them fully to allow the new tyre dressing to perform as it should:


DSC08636 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08638 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were then rinsed again and assessed for any remaning contamination:


DSC08639 by RussZS, on Flickr

We found small areas of brake dust pitting so IronX was used to safely remove these:


DSC08642 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08644 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08646 by RussZS, on Flickr

The arch areas were attended to with Grime Out and the largest of the Wheel Woolies:


DSC08640 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we turned our attention to the shuts and sills of the car and other intricate areas such as the petrol cap. These were cleansed with Britemax Grime Out and Auto Finesse's excellent new Hogs Hair brush:


DSC08654 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08670 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we were ready to foam the Phantom but we moved it so that it was out of the Sun completely to allow us to work in the shade:


DSC08671 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bilt Hamber's excellent Auto Foam was used to begin to gently break down any dirt and traffic film present on the bodywork, before making physical contact with the paintwork with a wash mitt:


DSC08672 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08673 by RussZS, on Flickr

After allowing Auto Foam to work for 5 minutes, we rinsed again at high pressure and safely washed the Phantom with Zaino's Z7 Shampoo and a CarPro wash mitt:


DSC08677 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08679 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08680 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the fabric roof was treated to a light clean with Meguiars APC at 10:1 and the Megs brush. The roof was in great shape but we did this to ensure it was as clean as possible ahead of applying the CarPro Leather and Fabric Sealant.

After rinsing again, IronX was used to safely remove any fallout present in the paintwork, to begin the three stage decontamination process:


DSC08681 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08682 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08684 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing again, the second stage of the decontamination was to remove the tar deposits with Auto Finesse's Oblitarate:


DSC08685 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, the Phantom was moved inside to avoid any falling debris whilst we clayed the paintwork to finish the decon process:


DSC08686 by RussZS, on Flickr

A fair amount of what appeared to be largely tree sap, was removed:


DSC08687 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this stage the Phantom was safely dried using a combination of our 'blower' and Uber Drying Towels:


DSC08688 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this stage we were ready to begin the machine polishing stages so we began by assessing the paintwork for any obvious areas of repair along with checking the paints thickness around the car. The car was reading a consistent average of around 230 microns around the car:


DSC08769 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paintwork was very hard, impressively so in fact. Largely most of the car was only suffering from light swirling but there were also some deeper defects to contend with:


DSC08713 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08721 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 from the front wing:


DSC08722 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08723 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 from the rear quarter showing the colour restoration achieved and improved clarity in the paintwork:


DSC08725 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear bumper/quarter before:


DSC08743 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08748 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bootlid before:


DSC08840 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08845 by RussZS, on Flickr

A few more corrective shots:


DSC08894 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08896 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08897 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08899 by RussZS, on Flickr

The bonnet was cleansed with Cleaner Fluid then wiped down with Eraser:


DSC08697 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08698 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08699 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08702 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We turned our attention to the interior next with Swissvax Leather Cleaner:


DSC08776 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 showing the difference achieved:


DSC08749 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08753 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08754 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08761 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mark on the drivers door card removed too:


DSC08759 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08760 by RussZS, on Flickr

The amazing engine bay was also given a light dust off:


DSC08781 by RussZS, on Flickr

Swissvax Wood Polish was used on the wooden parts of the interior:


DSC08865 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08863 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08867 by RussZS, on Flickr

Underneath the folding roof bootlid was cleansed with Swissvax Quick Finish:


DSC08888 by RussZS, on Flickr

The carpeted area which was littered in confetti was vacuum'd:


DSC08890 by RussZS, on Flickr

With the roof down, new wooden areas were revealed which were also treated to Swissvax Wood Polish:


DSC08891 by RussZS, on Flickr

Three layers of Swissvax Pneu were used over a period of time:


DSC08762 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quick Finish on all of the shuts and sills:


DSC08770 by RussZS, on Flickr

Crystal on the glass:


DSC08870 by RussZS, on Flickr

Leather Milk on the leather:


DSC08871 by RussZS, on Flickr

Two layers of Autobahn were applied by hand:


DSC08875 by RussZS, on Flickr

Seal Feed on the rubber seals around the vehicle:


DSC08879 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with Crystal Rock:


DSC08892 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, after many hours, some finished shots:


DSC08903 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08904 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08908 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08918 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08950 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08951 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08952 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08954 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08956 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08961 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08963 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08969 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08971 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08975 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08976 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, thanks for reading and any comments and feedback would be most welcomed.

We have also just completed a number of full colour change wraps in 3M 1080 range vinyl, including this BMW 535D which was kindly referred to us from Nick at Clean Detail (thanks Nick!). We have some great wraps coming up including an R8, a Camaro and a Gallardo!


DSC09015 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09021 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09041 by RussZS, on Flickr

The 535D and lots of other customers have also taken advantage of our great value wheel refurb service which is £200 for any wheels up to 18" and only £220 for 19". This is a special introductory price so take advantage while you can!


DSC09011 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09013 by RussZS, on Flickr

Detailing wise we have some nice write ups coming soon including a couple of Escort Cossies, a couple of R8's and something car called an Aventa-something? :doublesho

Thanks,
The MCC Team


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

amazing !!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work Russ, that Phantom is a monster of a car!

Do you feel that Matte wraps are more popular than colour changes?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Megs Lad said:


> amazing !!!


Thank you 



JBirchy said:


> Amazing work Russ, that Phantom is a monster of a car!
> 
> Do you feel that Matte wraps are more popular than colour changes?


Do you mean more popular than a respray? I guess the main advantage is that its not permanent and is a lot cheaper than a decent respray. So far most of those cars booked in have been satin or matte finishes but we do have an E93 BMW coming up in Hexis Oyster Pearl which is a gloss colour. Some of the gloss vinyls look like a bad respray in our opinion but the more expensive pearls do look very good.

We've also completed a Leon FR and 335D both of which have been in 3M Matte Dark Grey which has a slight flake in the vinyl which looks amazing.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunning looking forward to the cossies &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what an amazing result.Love all the products used


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Chrissyronald said:


> Stunning looking forward to the cossies ��


You might like this then 


DSC09240 by RussZS, on Flickr

Jon here is the 335D colour:


DSC09226 by RussZS, on Flickr

You would not believe how much attention the car gets!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazing work as always :thumb:


----------



## dode67 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Amazing work*

hello

i always liked ur work alot infact i when ever i use to detail my car i keep ur work in my mind n it really helps me alot. stunning work u guys do there i wish i can get some sort of training from u but as im not from UK so may b thats not possible but hey wats the harm in wishing

any ways gud luck with all the projects u guys r doing u r doing great job keep the good work. keep posting on DW

THnx :argie:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing work!

the RR must have taken an massive amount of time!
but it's worth it 

can't wait for the cossie when I see the pictures


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great work on that RR very nice, seen a few recently what a car.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work matey.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work as usual Russ. That plate must be worth loads.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work bud, enjoyed the write up, been catching the Facebook updates.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> You might like this then
> 
> 
> DSC09240 by RussZS, on Flickr
> ...


That is unbelevably beautiful that cossie! What a finish!!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

What a stunning finish on an amazing car!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! outstanding work.
must have been a real privilege to work on such a car


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning, Stunning, Stunning work.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing work!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work :thumb: Awesome results :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Can you drop me a PM regarding the wheel refurb service please? I'm still a noob poster so cant PM you im afraid!

Cheers,
Mak.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your attention to detail and work is delivered too a very high standard, great work as always Russ, Really enjoyed reading your thread, Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Cossie's please! Great stuff on the RR:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great work russ


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Much sharper, great job :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a dream car mate ! You did it again , congrats .


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovely jobs indeed. What's the paint name for the 535D wheels please? Looks like BMW sparkling graphite, but can be too sure.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Do you mean more popular than a respray? I guess the main advantage is that its not permanent and is a lot cheaper than a decent respray. So far most of those cars booked in have been satin or matte finishes but we do have an E93 BMW coming up in Hexis Oyster Pearl which is a gloss colour. Some of the gloss vinyls look like a bad respray in our opinion but the more expensive pearls do look very good.
> 
> We've also completed a Leon FR and 335D both of which have been in 3M Matte Dark Grey which has a slight flake in the vinyl which looks amazing.


Sorry Russ, only just seen your reply!

I meant are the matte wraps more popular than gloss wraps? You've answered the question though and I look forward to seeing the Oyster Pearl BMW. I have seen a few gloss wraps and the reflective properties have been pants in comparison to paint, but I'm sure the more expensive ones look better.

I'm not normally a fan of matte finishes, but that 335 looks incredible!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Biiiiig... and shiney :buffer: Very nice work dude.

Not for me the matte wraps but obviously quality work! :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Quality work as always! Wish I didn't move house I want my wheels refurbing but my bank balance says noooooooooo lol


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Brilliant work on the Phantom; you are very lucky to get a chance to work on such a fantastic motor. There's not _that_ many around, especially at £250,000+ a pop!

Did you have to do anything special with the steel bonnet?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice job....looks great!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That finish is impressive, great work on RR :thumb:.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Wooooooow!!! What a machiiiiine :argie:

And what stunning work too, bet you got some funny looks taking _that_ to Tesco's for piccys :lol:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Was waiting for this one after your Facebook teases.

Does look one hell of a barge to clean and polish. The wood alone is a job in itself.

Cracking finish which suits the status of the car nicely.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great job there


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, kind words and feedback most appreciated.

The beading from the CarPro on the roof is superb:


DSC09187 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## RichS11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Great motor and lovely work!


----------

